# insulated firebox



## jcsturgeon (Jan 15, 2010)

Any advive on how to build an insulated firebox what would be the specs or the building behind it. 

Thanks j sturgeon


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 15, 2010)

If starting from scratch, I would say go with a heavier steel for the inside, say 3/8th, as it will last longer, followed up with a thinner outer shell, say 10guage with kaowool for the insulation. Check out bbq engineers build he did a while back, very nice. Are you making a whole new smoker or just considering an insulated firebox?


----------



## jcsturgeon (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks I'll check that out. Yes I'm building one from scratch. The smoker will be rolled into a cylinder of 26"w x 72"L with the firebox installed to the rear of it. It will take some time but time well worth it when I'm done.

Jcsturgeon


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 16, 2010)

Try to take some photos of your build, we would like to see it's progress. 
Are you plan on insulating the smoke chamber as well?


----------



## walle (Jan 16, 2010)

J - it's also called Super-Wool, pricey, but good stuff. Looks like you may need quite a bit of it. If you going for a small chunk, I found mine at a local wood stove/fire place store. Definitely check out BBQ E's build. This stuff has absolutely no rigidity. You'll need to plan on using something to hold it in place. I used some very thin, 1" flat expanded metal, then just cut and bent the web out about every 6" so that it hung on it.
Tracey


----------



## jcsturgeon (Jan 16, 2010)

Meat Hunter I didn't think of doing that, but like I said its from scratch so if I can get all the info and advice on how to, I think I would like to insulate the smoker as well! What do you think?

Thanks! Jsturgeon


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 17, 2010)

If you can, I would do it for sure. If I had to pick insulating one over the other, I would choose the main smoke chamber as the firebox is going to generate heat no matter if its insulated or not, but the main chamber is where it counts. Holding and maintaining a steady heat and utilizing the heat to its maximum potential is best. Its more work, and it costs more than just building a regular non-insulated smoker, but if you can do it, go for it. I live in Mn and in the winter, my smoker does not perform well at all. My current one that I am building is insulated and will be a year around smoker. Take your time, do your research on it, no need to rush it. Look at what others have done to gain some perspective on it and get some ideas. And of course, if you have questions, all you have to do it ask us here
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






To start you off, check out this build by BBQ Engineer.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...smoker&page=13


----------

